# New State Farm Endorsements?



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

So I just got my renewal for my state farm insurance in Florida with the TNC endorsement.
My bill went from $1140 to $1285. I'm wondering if part of the reason is they added/changed the endorsement codes.

On my old policy I had endorsement 6015J which was actually only about $6.50 per month in addition to the rest of the normal coverage.

On the new policy it lists Endorsement 6015AP 
& Endorsement 6128S.1 
It's unclear if 6015j is also still included.

And of course it's not like they included any documents or explanation. 

Anyone seen any similar hikes/changes?


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> So I just got my renewal for my state farm insurance in Florida with the TNC endorsement.
> My bill went from $1140 to $1285. I'm wondering if part of the reason is they added/changed the endorsement codes.
> 
> On my old policy I had endorsement 6015J which was actually only about $6.50 per month in addition to the rest of the normal coverage.
> ...


I'm in Ohio and have State Farm, I just added the rideshare endorsement and it's about $7/month extra.


----------

